# Need help for screaming dog that hates grooming



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is a grooming question or a training question but I need help. Dixie hates grooming of any kind. She will let me mess with her feet, comb through small mats with my fingers etc. but bring out a nail clipper or brush and before you even get near her she goes nuts and for lack of a better description she screams. It takes 3 people to trim her nails. I got a dremel a couple of weeks ago and have been working with her everyday to get her used to it. I haven't used it on her nails yet. Just lots of clicking and treating. She now comes running for a treat if she hears me turn it on so we are making progress.

She really needs a professional groom. She was groomed the day before we brought her home and her foster said it was a horrible experience. She was a very difficult groom because she got so freaked our. I have taken her to a groomer for nail trims just because it is so difficult for me to do. The groomer I took her to said she wouldn't do anything beyond nails unless we sedated her. I understand that but I don't want to drug her. What if anything can I do to get her to a place where she can be groomed?

I would really like to get her groomed before summer. Her coat is very wiry and mats easily. I can work all day to get her brushed out and the next day there are more mats. My husband likes to take her hiking in the summer. If I don't get her trimmed up it is going to be a nightmare with all the burrs and such that she will pick up. 

She is about 4-5 years old and I suspect she wasn't groomed much by her previous owner but who knows. Any help would be appreciated. The groomer at my vet is willing to give it a try but will not groom a sedated dog. I am thinking of taking her there instead of to the groomer that wants her sedated.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

I groom dogs and that happened to me with one dog and I just used a different type of brush that he had never seen before and was super, super gentle about it. He would start screaming if the brush even touched him. Not even brushing him just lightly dragged on top of his fur. As I said I just tried a different brush that hasn't been used on him before and he did great. I'm not sure if this will help your dog, but I hope it does. Yes I know there were some stray hairs but I saw them in the pictures on the camera and fixed them before he went back to his owner. Yes I have permission to use these pictures from the owner lol. Also using a good dog conditioner will help the brushing go easier. As for saving you may just have to use restraints on the dog to keep her from hurting herself or you when she freaks out. If you want to you can PM me and I'll give you tips on how to go about that and how to shave her without hurting her skin. It all takes practice though and I would start little by little with her. Even if you just shave off a little patch then give her a treat and break then keep repeating that until it is all done. I have had to do that with some very fearful dogs that were extremely matted. I hope you can find a groomer who would be willing to take it slow and adjust your dog to it and get the job done without making it one huge bad experience. If I was closer to you I would offer to groom your dog because I always take the time necessary to make sure the dogs go home less fearful of being groomed. Especially for puppies.






















http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=126206064105876&aid=20218 More pictures of the dogs I have done to show you the matting. If you want to you can "like" it too to help get my numbers up on there lol.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. I wish you were closer too. We live in a very small town so my grooming options are limited. The rescue that we got her from has recommended a groomer about an hour from me. I called her and she is willing to do the groom. Hopefully I can get her in soon. 

Meanwhile I have been skipping the brush on her and using a comb. If I do it at least twice a day it doesn't get matted and she seems to be getting used to it. Little to no matting makes it more pleasant for her so she isn't fighting as much. At least not until I get to her back end. She hates that but hopefully will get used to that too. She loves the dremmel because to her it means treats. She still doesn't want it used on her nails though so I am taking it slow. She has a well check at the vet next week so I may have them do a quick nail trim on her. It takes three people to do it at home.

I can tell that this is going to be a slow process but hopefully with patience we will get there. I see little improvements already.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

It's good to hear that she is improving and step by step she will get better. Good luck ^^


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

You may try treats to desensitize the dog to the brush...

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/its-me-or-the-dog-peanut.html


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

Some dogs need medication to make grooming less traumatic for them.

I groom a few dogs that are given acepromazine (a mild tranquilizer) a couple of hours before a nail trim or a groom, and it helps them not to stress so badly during the groom.

The medication is available through your veterinarian.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Dixie got groomed today. It went really well. Our hard work has finally paid off. That and we also found an excellent groomer that was willing to work with her.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

That's great to hear ^^ I hope it continues to get better.


----------

